# I'm in the middle of a medical mess!



## kaemicha (Dec 7, 2014)

I've been ill for the past 4 months. it's a series of vague symptoms that apparently require many tests. I had to find a new primary care doctor and I liked him, at first, but then he started pretty much blowing me off. I'm having random pains in my head, not headaches, dizziness (not good) nausea and major lack of energy. I have to get my test results from 'My Chart' because my doctor won't get back to me. I just finished a sonogram 2 weeks ago, the results are in, but no call from the doctor and I'm not into medical records, so I don't know how to read the tests. 

I waited almost 3 months to get into a neurologist, had 3 MRI's, one of which gave me the beginnings of kidney failure and set my health back even further. Then I heard nothing from my primary care nor my neurologist. I had an appointment with my neurologist, after the MRI's and I 100% counted on him to enlighten me, in some way, as to what might be wrong with me.  The day of my long awaited appointment, I woke to find a message from him..the doctor, saying he had to cancel that afternoon. I called him back and blew up! That jerk kept me waiting only to cancel. Then he told me he could see me, after all, that day. My appointment was on a Friday, at the end of the day. Guess I cut into his golf game.

Now, please know, I'm usually easy to get along with but I'm being ignored here and I don't know if it's because of my age and insurance or what. 

The more I wait for the doctor to take care of me and the more he doesn't the worse I feel and the more frustrated and worried I get. 

Bottom line, does anyone else get treated like this? Is it an age thing? A me thing? And, any ideas of what I can do to rectify this situation. 

I can't think straightly.  If you have any suggestions, I'd greatly appreciate it!

Thanks for putting up with this.
Michelle


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear you've been ill and going through all this aggravation with the doctors.  I rarely see a doctor, even though I have health insurance, won't go unless absolutely necessary.

Anyway, I know that these days you really need to speak up and stand your ground to get any satisfaction.  So many people, in all professions, do not do their jobs efficiently and have no consideration for their customers/patients.

I just think you need to be more assertive and demanding, after all it is your health, your tests and your records.  I'm like that myself, a bit too nice sometimes, and it never serves me well.  They are providing you a service, IMO, regardless of your insurance or age, and if they need to be reminded of that, repeatedly if needed, then so be it.

You deserve answers, and if you can't get them over the phone, then you have to make an appointment to speak to someone in person.  If they try to give you a line of BS, then you must insist.  Remain calm and confident, it will show through.  Good luck...hugs.


----------



## kaemicha (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you for the support, SeaBreeze. It all helps.  And, I seldom go to the doctor also, but now that I need one who cares and knows how to do their job, I can find one who is affective. I will continue on my pursuit to find someone to help me.


----------



## Debby (Dec 8, 2014)

Maybe you're looking at a case of fibromyalgia.  You're symptoms sound like my daughters and she also had tests that didn't show anything.

As for the rest of your comment, maybe you need to continue to be the 'squeaky wheel'.  It would appear from what you said that raising a ruckus worked once.  Whether it is because of your age or insurance, you will probably never know.  Maybe it's really just a case of you being so easy to get along with (as you said), they found it easy to put you off.  

Good luck with finding out what your problems are coming from.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 8, 2014)

Actually, I had the same feelings when dealing with the VA Medical after my fall, on my left shoulder, in August 2013. 

Among a few other delays I had, the VA wasn't able to get me in to get an MRI until 4 1/2 months after I fell!

Hopefully, Medicare and Florida Blue will work out better for me. Doubt if I'll ever use the VA Medical ever again!


----------



## kaemicha (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you, Debbie. I really need all the support I can get.  She's supposed to be here by now. I've got all my notes ready.  I'll be nice but firm! 

And, Classic, I'm suprised to hear this. The VA is usually the only medical facility that does seem to help.  Good luck to us both!!


----------



## 911 (Dec 8, 2014)

When you need to get answers and you think people are just blowing smoke, speak up. Not mean, just get a little loud. That generally gets their attention.


----------



## kaemicha (Dec 8, 2014)

I agree and I'm very good at not letting people slide when they're tokenizing me.
Thanks, 911


----------



## AprilT (Dec 8, 2014)

You have to stay diligent as 911 and others have told you.  I've had some of the best medical care physicians and specialist and some of the worst, even some that my own doctors and I sat and laughed about when we discussed some of their written medical instructions and other information provided about next steps for testing.  When I had one care worker send me home, after I went in because I wasn't feeling well, showed her how bloated I was, explained all my symptoms, emphasised that what was going on with me was very much out of the ordinary and my blood pressure was for sure elevated when they tested, she seemed so rushed and distracted and just told me to cut back on the salt and rest.  So I went home, but a day or so later, I had to be admitted to the emergency room put on all kinds of ivs and have the fluids pulled from my body and the words TIA were passed around. 

Another time, went to the doctor, explained I was having memory lapses and just weird spells in general.  Docs response how old are you again, oh it's just what happens when you get past a certain age.  No doc, I understand that, but this is something more, there's something not right.  Well, to humor me, I guess, test were set up and during the test, I had all kinds of seizure activity.  He had such a worried look on his face when he had me back in his office to explain his results, I of course had further testing after in intermediate testing and brain scans since then, but ultimately it was determined that yes I had a seizure disorder.  I've been on medicines to contain them ever since.

Now if I hadn't pushed and insist that something wasn't right, at least in the second case, eventually who knows how much worse brain damage I would have suffered without treatment for the seizures.  I wish I can say that was the last case of having to insist and then not having the doctor say, well there was something there after all.  Sigh.

Bottom line, you have to champion for yourself, no one else will for the most part.  Sometimes it can be trying, but, you just have to keep at them and insist, no matter how bothered some appear to get.  Most of the doctors I have now, do a pretty diligent job and I pleased with their service.


----------



## jujube (Dec 8, 2014)

Last year I had to get a shot deep in the muscle of my thigh.  The orthopedist came in with a needle that looked like it was for a buffalo.  I asked him if it was going to really hurt and he replied with a smile, "Big time!"   Then I asked him if I could hold his testicles while he did the shot and he said no.  We had a good laugh and then he gave me the shot and it really, really hurt.  I do appreciate a doctor with a sense of humor.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 8, 2014)

I try to be firm but calm -- once I had a fit at a medical provider's office for calling at the last minute and cancelling an appointment, and the nurse or receptionist or whoever she was finally told me that the reason the appt was cancelled was that the doc's son had been in a serious traffic accident.  Boy did I feel terrible for having thrown a fit.  So I do try to remember that sometimes stuff happens that has nothing to do with me, but is something that has happened and I'm collateral damage so to speak.    

Do you have anyone who could help you understand the medical stuff on MyChart?  A friend or neighbor who is a nurse or something?  The hospital my plan is affiliated with has an "ask a nurse" line that you can call and ask general questions, like "what does this mean."  They can help you out with understanding, but of course can't give medical advice.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 9, 2014)

I agree one should be calm when discussing the matter with these professionals, I certainly wouldn't suggesting otherwise.  I do hope, none of us goes into the office getting into hysterics when trying to procure or relay information, if they do, can't blame the doctors or other staff members for for being a tad bit dismissive.  There are the occasional psyco patients.  I've encountered a few while working in several occupations including patient care.  LOL  

Even when I've been kept waiting beyond a reasonable time, I've calmly approached the receptionist to inquire of the delay, I may not have liked it, sometimes have even given an evil eye, but haven't ever raised my voice or made any kind of a disturbance with the staff or doctors.  But I will let them know how I feel and if I feel they are overlooking something.  

I find at most offices, the people are reasonable and will provide an explanation if the time gets way past the expected wait time, it can be a case of the Dr having got called in on an emergency or a surgery went overtime. Then there are times you can be overlooked if the staff gets overwhelmed and they may even forget you are there, it does happen, not too often these days, they have better procedures in many places of late, but, it certainly has happened to me in few offices in the past.  

Butterfly has a good suggestion about having someone look over the charts with you, the information on them is your right to have access to to be reviewed.  Some places even have this information for you to be able to review online if you sign up for an acct if they have that set up.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 12, 2014)

Stories like yours are disconcertingly common. So as of the present time you have no serious leads as to what your medical problems are? Butterfly asked if you had any connections who could help out. Another alternative is search online for Groups of people who are suffering the same sorts of things that you suffer. Once you get a toehold in the e-patient community you'll get a lot of sympathy and you'll also get a lot of information. The more you learn the better equipped you'll be when you again seek professional help. It's a lot of work but you'll be investing in your own future.


----------



## d0ug (Dec 12, 2014)

The medical system as it is now is good for emergencies surgery and a few infective diseases but for anything chronic they are a failure. When they don't know they say it is your fault it is genetic, autoimmune, your over weight, and so on. Which is all nonsense it is a secret code which means I have not a clue. If you need help look for a naturopath doctor they are much better at chronic diseases. There is a video on Utube call dead doctors don't lie   He makes a lot of sense


----------



## Ina (Dec 12, 2014)

Doug,
Thank you for the suggestion on the Youtube video of " Dead Doctors Tell No Lies".  It made a lot of sense to me. :wave:


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 14, 2014)

Sorry you are having problems. I keep notes on my I Phone and iPad. That way I don't forget what I need to ask the Dr. and I can keep up with test results.  From there I can research and keep the Dr. On his toes.


----------



## JonK (Dec 19, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, I had the same feelings when dealing with the VA Medical after my fall, on my left shoulder, in August 2013.
> Among a few other delays I had, the VA wasn't able to get me in to get an MRI until 4 1/2 months after I fell!
> Hopefully, Medicare and Florida Blue will work out better for me. Doubt if I'll ever use the VA Medical ever again!



Maybe you're not doing this right.  If you're enrolled as a patient in a Primary Care clinic, just call your Doc's nurse directly.
That's what I'd do.  I'd say I was in extreme pain, and need some tests, Now!
(doesn't hurt that the nurse is a "hommie" (German immigrant)


----------

